# Detailingworld™ Review of ‘Wowo’s Interior Cleaners and Sealants



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

*Detailingworld™ Review of 'Wowo's Interior Cleaners and Sealants '
*









https://www.wowos.co.uk/

Firstly many thanks to Fraser at Wowos for sending through the full size products to review.

*Introduction:

Wowo's say : *

*After almost three years of hard work, learning the chemical composition and working hand in hand with some of the best chemists and suppliers from around the world, Wowo's now makes 24 world class products, manufacturing, bottling, labelling and distributing from our factory just outside Glasgow. 
*

Wowo's are recent addition here on detailing world after launching a couple of months ago after over 3 years of development. Fraser is a home grown DW member turned manufacturer that started out his wax dabbling here on the forum and after a lengthy chat on the phone to confirm how to get the best from the products I can confirm he is also a thoroughly nice guy.
Wowo's products fall into 3 stages of 1.Wash & Prep 2.Correction and 3. Protection all of which are clearly marked out on the website with some of the best designed graphics I've seen in the detailing world for a long time.










When these products arrived at the door I have to say I was a little shocked at the standard of packaging and labelling.



















Someone has clearly spent a long time putting this companies identity together and it shows. I can't remember the last time anything was delivered to my door looking so polished (excuse the pun) detailing or otherwise, making the opening of the parcel an event in itself.

This will be a slightly different format to the usual reviews of a single product as I'll be looking at a set grouped together for fettling the interiors.

*The Products to be used :*
(Info taken from https://www.wowos.co.uk/)










*Wowo's Glass Cleaner -* Wowo's Glass Cleaner is a alcohol free, streak free glass cleaner for use inside and outside the vehicle.


*Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner -* Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner is an active low foaming upholstery cleaner that will safely and gently remove dirt and grime from all interior fabrics and cloth.

*Wowo's Fabric Sealant -* Wowo's Fabric Sealant is a long lasting waterproofing, dirt repellent sealant for use on most fabrics.

*Wowo's Interior Finisher -* Wowo's Interior Finisher is an easy to use, anti-static, satin sheen interior ****pit finisher. Spray on, wipe off. Done.

The interior of the Baby Bimmer wasn't exactly minging but was in need of a good scrub as the last few washes have seen me neglect the carpet seats and plastics in favour of spending more time on the paint.
After the usual 2BM wash the first product up was: 

*Wowo's Glass Cleaner.*

The product arrived in a 500ml bottle with a fine mist spray head adorning the top. The clear labelling system of Wowo's is shown on the front of the bottle with a set of simple easy to follow (and read) instructions on the rear.
500ml is currently the only size been offered by Wowo's and can be had for £8.99 here - https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-glass-cleaner/

The window cleaner is a sort of red/pink in colour and with a slight smell of cherry (I think but don't hold me too it, I've had cold for a fortnight  ) 
The lack of any alcohol means the smell ins't as harsh or offensive as some.

*The Method:*

After drying the car the external windows were set upon with the cleaner by putting a couple of light spritzers on the screen to test the cleaning ability. Initially the product was a little grabby but after a couple of wipes become smooth as the crud left by the washing stage was lifted.










on the second half of the screen I put on far to much product to see if would leave any smearing or become difficult to work with, it didn't, again just a slight tug as it did it's job leaving the glass sparkling.










I did have a couple of reservations before using the cleaner as figured no alcohol would mean more working time as it wouldn't flash off to quickly but this wasn't the case. All the external windows were worked the same way with the same results.










clean glass with no smears. 

*Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner *

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-upholstery-cleaner/

The 'Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner' arrived in same 500ml bottle the as the other products and the same fine mist spray head with a matching product label colour coded to the contents and again a set of clear easy to read instructions at the rear.
The cleaner itself is a dark green in colour with a slight chemical smell that disappears when in use so it wont see you leaving the car doors open for an hour or so after cleaning to get rid of it.

The Upholstery Cleaner can be purchased direct from Wowo's for £8.99 using the link above

There were a couple of Wowo's products that I was really looking forward to trying out and this was one of them. Although the Bimmers carpets weren't really in need of a scrub the mats had only ever been hoovered since purchasing at the end of last year and were looking decidedly ……not black anymore.
I was also pleased to learn from Fraser that the cleaner would be heavy enough to get all the heavily soiled carpets but still light enough to get to grips with the Alcantara that covers half the 1's interior.

*The Method:*

To start with the mats carpets and seats were all de-gritted with the trusty Nilfisk Vac before been attacked with the cleaner.

A couple of before shots :



















the mats were then removed and taken into the garage to be given a good seeing too.

All the mats were sprayed liberally with the product and allowed to soak in for a couple of minutes








before been scrubbed over with a damp microfibre to remove any dirt the cleaner had lifted. There was an instant darkening to all the mats as to be expected with the moisture but pleasingly this stayed after everything was dry leaving them looking like new again (except for the worn heel section on the drivers mat  ).














































Attention was then turned to the seats, I admit to having huge reservations putting this on the alcantara as I've always been led to believe a dedicated cleaner was needed so a 'VERY' light spray was used on the first section to test out the cleaners abilities.


















As with any other Alcantara cleaner, gently is the way to go and after leaving for a minute or two a gentle wipe over with a dam MF saw the dust and dirt lifted from the fibres leaving it ***** and span. With all reservations gone the rest of the interior was cleaned using the same technique giving the same results.

*Wowo's Interior Finisher.*

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-interior-finisher/










The interior Finisher arrived in another matching 500ml bottle and spray head (can you see the pattern forming  ) with another colour coded label showing the simple instructions on the rear. The uniformity of the bottles should keep those of us with sever OCD extremely happy with our products on the shelf.

A light green in colour the 'Interior finisher' has an extremely pleasant smell of ……I have no idea! And I'm hoping fraser will be along soon to let us all know, but I can report the car is filled with this awesome scent some two days later.

*The Method:*

A couple of befores….




























The bottle instructions were followed to the letter which slightly went against the grain as I've always used cheap cut up sponges for applications such as these and never sprayed directly onto the surfaces. So been a good little DW reviewer I sprayed straight onto the dash and it went everywhere DOH back to the sponge. From then on a small amount was put onto the sponge and wiped where needed (much better) once a section had been fully coated a clean MF towel was used to wipe over the area leaving a lovely satin finish that made the Bimmer plastics look factory fresh with not a shiny bit in sight. All the door cards and interior plastics were treated using the same technique leaving the same finish throughout the car. I would say the product was completely dry within 5 minutes and ready for the next stage.




































Exactly the finish I was hoping for, except for the wobble carpet stripes.

It does state on the website that if a more glossy effect is what your after then multiple layers can be used to add more shine, but for me matt satin is the way to go.
The smell inside the car at this point was fantastic!

*Wowo's Fabric Sealant*

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-fabric-sealant/










The Fabric sealant also arrived in a matching ……blah blah………with a …….. you get the picture, with again clear instructions on the rear of the colour coded label.
The sealant can be had for £14.99 direct from Wowo's using the link above.

This was the one product of Wowo's that I was most hoping for the most success with, like most people I've struggled to find a fabric sealant that offers good protection from the elements along with a decent durability. Wowo's Fabric sealant is a milkey white liquid no discernible smell that I could pick up on (blocked nose you see) ………………………………

*The Method:
*

The fabric sealant along with the cleaner are the products that first had me contacting Fraser at Wowo's for a little more info, especially regarding the dreaded Alcantara, I was assured all would be well so set back to work.
All the interior cloth and carpet was given a light spray of the fabric sealant and allowed to dry for around 15 minutes before reapplying.
So no Pictures at this stage as there wasn't anything to see the product was applied and started to do it's job so to confirm just how water repellent this protection was I decided a scientific test was also needed (without soaking the interior I just spent 4hrs cleaning). One of the included MF towels sent by Wowo's was given a good coating of the Fabric Sealant and left to dry to see just how good it was.



















After playing with the ball of water on the towel for a several minutes like a cheesy magician, pretty good was the answer 

The Prices:

Wowo's Glass Cleaner - £8.99 (500ml)

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-glass-cleaner/

Wowo's Upholstery Cleaner - £8.99 (500ml)

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-upholstery-cleaner/

Wowo's Interior Finisher - £12.99 (500ml)

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-interior-finisher/

Wowo's Fabric sealant - £14.99 (500ml)

https://www.wowos.co.uk/product/wowos-fabric-sealant/

All prices are inclusive of VAT

Wowo's pricing has been set extremely competitively, the 500ml bottles judging by the amount I used should last a considerable amount of time unless you we're using them daily or in a professional environment. unfortunately there are currently no larger sizes on offer …… yet.

*Would I use them again:*

Window cleaners by there nature are extremely boring products but as my glass is now extremely clean, the next time I'm in need of some more it'll be on the list to consider was an extra to any other order.
As for the other 3 products, without hesitation they''ll be added to my favourites shelf. Price, quality, ease of use and the end results, all hit the target.
If your in the market for a few new interior bits then Wowo's is well worth your consideration, especially regarding the 'Fabric Cleaner' and 'Fabric Sealant' with their ability to tackle just about anything (including Rag Tops) and then protect it.



*
Conclusion:*










So where to start, It has to be said the arrival of the Wowo's package was an event in itself, the quality of packaging and labels are not something I've ever seen before at this price point and show a lot of time and care has been spent before launch.
This is the first time I've ever used a single companies products for an entire process stage normally purchasing from several suppliers/manufactures for what I fancy trying out that week.
All of these products delivered in a big way, with no issues at all. The Fabric cleaner and Sealants ability to tackle thick carpets and fine Alcantara with one product is a rarity and should be commended as specialist cleaners normally demand a much higher price tag. The interior coating was bang on the money for the Beemer leaving all the plastics with a soft factory look sheen without to much gloss.
I really had no idea what to expect from Wowo's, with the only info been that these products have been developed from the ground up and are made in Frasers own factory north of the border.
I'll certainly be looking forward to trying out a lot more from the little Scottish factory.


"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

